# PS3 Wont connect to WI-FI



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks 
Ive just gone a bought myself A PS3 slim got home last night and wired it all up etc but when i went to connect to my WI-fi it does not allow it saying it is timed by Ps3 whilst getting the IP address.

Im using the sky router that comes with sky Tv which my Lap top etc works off fine but on my PS3 i go through the connection process and when it gets to test connection it transfers key data with the router then comes back sayin ip address failed connection timed out.

I have tried entering the IP address etc manualy but then it comes back with DNS error 80710102

any help would be gratefull:thumb:

Im seriously tempted to throw the thing through a window


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

BENJY said:


> Hey folks
> Ive just gone a bought myself A PS3 slim got home last night and wired it all up etc but when i went to connect to my WI-fi it does not allow it saying it is timed by Ps3 whilst getting the IP address.
> 
> Im using the sky router that comes with sky Tv which my Lap top etc works off fine but on my PS3 i go through the connection process and when it gets to test connection it transfers key data with the router then comes back sayin ip address failed connection timed out.
> ...


Connect to the router via your pc, you may find you have an acsess list setup, which means the ps3 wont be allowed acsess, if you add it to this list you should be able to run the setup on the Ps3 again....

Hope that helps


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!
Ive ended up just running a cable to it.


----------

